# Wanted- Stories And Photos Of Wild Puma East Of The Mississippi River



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 20, 2008)

Guys, the mountain lion, florida panther, black panther(Black jaguar), are making a quick comeback here in the se us. Anyone that's got any pics i'd be glad to see em. I've seen one black jag in my whole life. It was down on my family's rural se Louisiana farm 12 years ago, she had two young with her when we saw her. It was an honor to see such a creature. Black and spotted jags and the smaller but similar jaguarundi continue to make their way into texas and other states from south america through mexico. Yes they can swim and do it better than any four legged mammal. Here in tennessee havn't seen any yet, but i'm doing some game cam recon at some isolated areas where i have found sign. Check out my friend John Lutz' site at www.easternpumaresearchnetwork.com. He's director and has hosted Monster Quest on the history channel in regards to sightings, video, and photos of the big cats that are expanding here in the east. Funny thing is, is that some Wildlife officials deny there presence and some acknowledge it. But there's plenty of picture perfect evidence that they are here and are very real. So if you see one, consider it an honor, but give the thing the space they deserve.


----------



## cjk (Jul 20, 2008)

The DNR will tell you they dont exist. 

"Move along folks, nothing to see here"


----------



## TreeBot (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the Western "mountain lion" the same animal as the Southern "paner"? I know they are the same species but I thought they were pretty much the same except for the occasional black color in the Florida panther.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 20, 2008)

TreeBot said:


> Is the Western "mountain lion" the same animal as the Southern "paner"? I know they are the same species but I thought they were pretty much the same except for the occasional black color in the Florida panther.


 East or west, mountain lion, cougar, puma are all one in the same genetically. After recent research florida panthers are so close in genetics to mountain lion that they are and are soon to be one in the same as well. Little known fact but some jaguarundi(similar to florida panther and mtn lion) that are well established in texas, louisiana, ms., were released into florida in the mid 60's. They can be multicolored, including black, but are slightly smaller in size to the florida panther. Also mtn. lion, florida panther,etc. can't genetically be melanistic(black). Only one known cat in N. America now that's always made it's way up from S. America can be black and that is the spotted jaguar! Yes they come in black and spotted! Arizona wildlife officials have photographic evidence of many spotted jags marking there territory just a few months ago and that means that there is a breeding population of spotted jag in that region as well! I, my brother and father all witnessed a mother black jag in 1991 cross the road with two young on our rural louisiana farm. She was approximately 7.5 ft long end to end, heck the cubs were almost as big as a bobcat!!! I'll take it to my grave as a true honor to have seen such a critter, especially in N.America! Just last year, a farmer in West virginia, a state with a high concentration of sightings of puma, sent in a video of a large black panther(evidently black jag) that was seen crossing a natural funnel at the foot of a mountain. This cat was sized by researchers in different manners and turned out to be a few feet long! And was featured by my friend John Lutz on monster quest on the history channel a couple months ago. John runs the Eastern Puma Research Network in Maysville,WV. Mississippi DW&F have acknowledged that there are large black jags and such roaming their forests and threaten to prosecute anyone who is detrimental to the cats wellbeing. So you non-believers, there is more than enough proof out there, just do some research and you'll get plenty of proof. For those that do agree the big cats are out there, hope you have the same honorary opportunity that i had and see one of these beautiful animals.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 20, 2008)

cjk said:


> The DNR will tell you they dont exist.
> 
> "Move along folks, nothing to see here"


So recently when a mountain lion in Iowah was struck and killed by a motorist, sent in to Iowah wildlife officials, analyzed, proved to be a fully wild dead mountain lion, and changed there minds, you still dispute that! Log onto National Geographic, they've got the full story if ya would like to check it out.


----------



## billyjoejr (Jul 21, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> . Check out my friend John Lutz' site at www.easternpumaresearchnetwork.com.




That link doesn't work.

Here is one that does.

http://www.easternpumaresearch.com/


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jul 21, 2008)

No pics to offer, but I've seen two big cats in the last four years. I've also found a plethora of very clear, very fresh tracks years and years ago, in one of my favorite pheasant hunting areas where I grew up in Iowa. No doubt about it, that was a big ole cat that left those tracks. 

The first sighting was in Polk county Mo on July 5 '04. Me, my wife, and her brother were leaving her father's house when a mountain lion crossed the road about 80 yards ahead of us. It was clearly illuminated in the headlights, and unmistakable. 

The second sighting was in July of '06, about 150 yards behind our house. The hay field was freshly mowed, and me, my wife, and all three boys walked out early in the evening to see a fairly large black cat walking across the pasture, in the open. We only got to watch it for about 30 seconds before it moved off behind the top of the knoll out of view. It appeared to be solid black, body length 4-5' tail lenght 3-4'. 

I've seen lots of bobcats, big males, a female with three kittens 30 yards away, but seeing the big cats will make you think twice about what you carry with you out in the woods before daylight and after dark.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 21, 2008)

billyjoejr said:


> That link doesn't work.
> 
> Here is one that does.
> 
> http://www.easternpumaresearch.com/



sorrry for the goof up. thanks


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 21, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> No pics to offer, but I've seen two big cats in the last four years. I've also found a plethora of very clear, very fresh tracks years and years ago, in one of my favorite pheasant hunting areas where I grew up in Iowa. No doubt about it, that was a big ole cat that left those tracks.
> 
> The first sighting was in Polk county Mo on July 5 '04. Me, my wife, and her brother were leaving her father's house when a mountain lion crossed the road about 80 yards ahead of us. It was clearly illuminated in the headlights, and unmistakable.
> 
> ...


 Very interesting ddh, their tracks are usually 3-4 inches square, typical cat without claw marks in em, and mainly the center pad is the shape of the letter M. Happy Hunting


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ya'll keep 'em over there, we don't need any over in the lower part of NC. I have watched MQ a few times, some of that stuff is far fetched but kool to see. Neat animals though.....


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 22, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ya'll keep 'em over there, we don't need any over in the lower part of NC. I have watched MQ a few times, some of that stuff is far fetched but kool to see. Neat animals though.....


Some of the things on MQ can be very far fetched.


----------



## goblin (Aug 10, 2008)

Mountain lion all over here out west, which is one reason why I have to lock all the animals up at night (and use electric fencing).

You're lucky if you see them. It's when you don't that you should be worried, as they attack from behind, generally.


I saw that Monster Quest episode, and they make that 'black panther' video out to be that of a large black house or feral (domestic) cat, not a wild cat species.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 10, 2008)

goblin said:


> Mountain lion all over here out west, which is one reason why I have to lock all the animals up at night (and use electric fencing).
> 
> You're lucky if you see them. It's when you don't that you should be worried, as they attack from behind, generally.
> 
> ...


You must've missed the informative part of the show with the scientist. He concluded the body of the cat (not counting tail) to be 2.5-3 ft long judged by the large spruce tree size nearby and digital videography breakdown. So he said there's no way a house cat could be that big!


----------



## SuperDuty335 (Aug 17, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ya'll keep 'em over there, we don't need any over in the lower part of NC. I have watched MQ a few times, some of that stuff is far fetched but kool to see. Neat animals though.....



Bad news for you, buddy! My brother-in-law lives in Little River, SC 30 minutes north of North Mytrle Beach. He deer hunts a remote swamp that is only accessible by ATV at a place North and West of that about 15 minutes, being 20 minutes from a place called Bolivia, NC which was featured on Monster Quest in the big cat episode. One evening while in the stand with his fiance (her first hunting trip, mind you) they heard the cry of something unfamiliar and decided immediately to head back to the ATV. The fiance was toting a 9mm and ran ahead to the ATV while my brother-in-law walked out alone. Not far from his stand he shined his light at a low-lying limb and there it was, a real life cougar lounging on the limb. He described the color as being more of a chocolate color with a long, thick tail that had a dark tip. A few moments later the cat got down and walked off, uninterested in my brother-in-law. He says with 100% confidence it was nothing other than a cougar. 
Coincidentally, the other place examined on that same Monster Quest episode was Lexington, NC. Lexington is where my father-in-law currently lives and where my brother-in-law grew up. And it has the most Bigfoot sightings of any other city in NC...
:monkey:


----------



## tanker (Aug 17, 2008)

We've got a local farmer here who claims to have seen a cougar,statesays no way ,but I would stake my bets on the farmer,very level headed and dependable


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2008)

I have not yet seen one but have seen much sign. I say, I
have not seen one but I did it just was not plain, so I can't
be 100%. The game and fish finally say yes there are mountain
lions and are pets released and I say bs. I hunt in the most remote
areas of our state and the place I see there scratch posts and
twisted dung partially covered is fifteen miles from even a dirt road!
I hunt the owa####a mountains and it goes from a little west Little rock 
to Oklahoma big area of national forest. There was a game cam in one
area I hunt that showed a large mountain lion stalking a deer at a
lick site, so I know they are out there. I would say if the cat was
aiming to get ya, a gun would have no effect as you would never
know what hit ya. I have a stand on my back that is better protection
than a gun. They attack the back of the neck area and my stand
covers that area.


----------



## alpinecrick (Aug 18, 2008)

TreeBot said:


> Is the Western "mountain lion" the same animal as the Southern "paner"? I know they are the same species but I thought they were pretty much the same except for the occasional black color in the Florida panther.



Mountian lions--AKA cougars, catamounts, painters, panthers, etc, are all the same species--from central Canada to Patagonia on the tip of South America.

In North America, there was once about 20 subspecies recognized, but that was splitting hairs (pun intended...). There are about 4-5 recognized subspecies currently, with the Florida Panther being the most notable.

Through the 80's, I worked part of the time on what was the largest cougar study ever undertaken up to that time on the Uncompahgre Plateau in Western Colorado. The vetinarian on the Florida panther study come up and accompanied us for a couple weeks one year, taking blood/DNA samples from the cougars we had "saved" for her for recollaring (batteries on the telementry collars only lasted 2-3 years or so). The intent was to introduce some new blood into the obviously inbred Florida population. Eventually the Florida program chose cougars from Texas to introduce, because they were the closest to the Florida panthers genetically, and were most likely where some genetic flow came from prior to the population being isolated by human development.

This is (as far as I know currently) the oldest documented cougar in the wild, and the longest any cougar has ever carried telemetry--she's about to receive her third collar:




















Casey


----------



## alpinecrick (Aug 18, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> So recently when a mountain lion in Iowah was struck and killed by a motorist, sent in to Iowah wildlife officials, analyzed, proved to be a fully wild dead mountain lion, and changed there minds, you still dispute that! Log onto National Geographic, they've got the full story if ya would like to check it out.




Cougars travel--long distances. In fact most large mammal predators disperse to find new territory. Young cougars can travel hundreds of miles attempting to establish a new territory--especially if they happen to get caught by an a bigger, older cougar of the same sex that kicks their butt--they get real motivated.

Like most large mammal predators, populations aren't static, there is constant change taking place. In the case of cougars, they are territorial, which limits how much density of cougars is "tolerable" to the population (and density of cougars are most often dependent on density of prey).

A cougar ear tagged near Grand Junction, Colorado, was killed by a hunter south of Chama, New Mexico two years later. 300 miles and through some of the roughest mountian range in the lower 48.

On the cougar study I worked on, we had telementry collared cougars head east over the Continental Divide, never to be heard from again.

When Colorado restored Lynx, individuals ened up in Kanasas, Nebraska, Utah, and some were last heard from in Montana--probably trying to make their way back to Alaska where they came from.......



Casey


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Aug 19, 2008)

Great topic, back when I had free time (pre children) I spent a great deal of time hunting for undiscovered trout streams. Back in 1991 I was in the eastern Adirondacks in upstate NY. The locals there swore up and down that there were cougars around; sure enough we found some tracks along the stream. A few weeks later I found myself speaking to a biologist from Cornell who basically laughed in my face. I have found all the naysayers are folks who don't spend any real time outside.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 20, 2008)

alpinecrick said:


> Cougars travel--long distances. In fact most large mammal predators disperse to find new territory. Young cougars can travel hundreds of miles attempting to establish a new territory--especially if they happen to get caught by an a bigger, older cougar of the same sex that kicks their butt--they get real motivated.
> 
> Like most large mammal predators, populations aren't static, there is constant change taking place. In the case of cougars, they are territorial, which limits how much density of cougars is "tolerable" to the population (and density of cougars are most often dependent on density of prey).
> 
> ...



It is a well known fact that large cat species can travel hundreds of miles. It is very known that Spotted and Black Jaguars travel thousands of miles over time from s.america thru mexico and into N. America and have done so for a long, long time. Black jaguars can be held responsible(wether tame or wild) for 99.9& of the AKA"Black Panther sightings in N.America. Granted, the smaller but similarly colored"Jaguarundi" has also developed migratory breeding populations in N.America, particulary the southern Gulf Coastal states. Just last year it was documented by photo with Arizona Game and Fish, that spotted Jaguars are there and have a new breeding popultion! Photographic evidence is pretty accurate. It's very possible that some mtn lion do criss cross the U.S., but don't think they do it alone or are not heading for the breeding populations already established. They do indeed have male and female nomenclature, right? So they go where they can use it too right? Exactly, so lots of people(besides fish and game) know the mtn lion has always been in the South US,east, and N.E., just in way fewer numbers. It was recently proven also, that Florida Panther and traditional mtn lion share enough characteristics that they may as well be the same animal, and should be designated as such!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 20, 2008)

Wood Scrounge said:


> Great topic, back when I had free time (pre children) I spent a great deal of time hunting for undiscovered trout streams. Back in 1991 I was in the eastern Adirondacks in upstate NY. The locals there swore up and down that there were cougars around; sure enough we found some tracks along the stream. A few weeks later I found myself speaking to a biologist from Cornell who basically laughed in my face. I have found all the naysayers are folks who don't spend any real time outside.


There will always be non-believers of most things. They just don't go deep enough into the backcountry to see much of anything! Mtn lion and bigfoot are no different! It takes appx 5-6 days for scavengers, insects,weather,etc. to make a body literally dissappear in field conditions! That's a fact, and people are still like well why has no one seen one? They are just very elusive ya know! I've tried to get a glimpse of a Wild Boar in GSMNP here in Tn. for 17 years where there are a reported popultion of thousands and i've only seen them on private land while hunting with hounds. Case in point, some things are just really really smart, cunning, and elusive.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> It is a well known fact that large cat species can travel hundreds of miles. It is very known that Spotted and Black Jaguars travel thousands of miles over time from s.america thru mexico and into N. America and have done so for a long, long time. Black jaguars can be held responsible(wether tame or wild) for 99.9& of the AKA"Black Panther sightings in N.America. Granted, the smaller but similarly colored"Jaguarundi" has also developed migratory breeding populations in N.America, particulary the southern Gulf Coastal states. Just last year it was documented by photo with Arizona Game and Fish, that spotted Jaguars are there and have a new breeding popultion! Photographic evidence is pretty accurate. It's very possible that some mtn lion do criss cross the U.S., but don't think they do it alone or are not heading for the breeding populations already established. They do indeed have male and female nomenclature, right? So they go where they can use it too right? Exactly, so lots of people(besides fish and game) know the mtn lion has always been in the South US,east, and N.E., just in way fewer numbers. It was recently proven also, that Florida Panther and traditional mtn lion share enough characteristics that they may as well be the same animal, and should be designated as such!



I know this is a little off topic but I saw a ring tailed cat in Texas.
They are supposed to be from Australia not really a large cat but I
thought I saw a freaked out coon until I looked it up. I have also
saw red wolves, supposedly none left but that is G&F propaganda.
Many critters are out there and that is fact.


----------



## alpinecrick (Aug 21, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> It is a well known fact that large cat species can travel hundreds of miles. It is very known that Spotted and Black Jaguars travel thousands of miles over time from s.america thru mexico and into N. America and have done so for a long, long time. Black jaguars can be held responsible(wether tame or wild) for 99.9& of the AKA"Black Panther sightings in N.America. Granted, the smaller but similarly colored"Jaguarundi" has also developed migratory breeding populations in N.America, particulary the southern Gulf Coastal states.




Jaguars have always lived in the Southwestern US--it's just that those populations were eradicated or reduced to such a low level, they weren't seen. Most likely the former, but individuals moved back into the US from central Mexico.

Large cats are perfectly capable of traveling thousands of miles, but in a case like jags, when we talk about that kind of distance, most likely its a matter of several generations of cats moving in increments over time. Most likely a DNA analysis of the Texas jags would show those cats are closely related to the jags in Central Mexico. Mule deer populations in Northern Mexico increased significantly beginning in the late 60's/early 70's, and wherever there is plentiful prey.........predators like jaguars are sure to follow at some point..........

"Migratory" means a wildlife population moves with the seasons--something more akin to geese. Cats like jaguars and jagarundi have terroritories, and their normal seasonal movement will be limited to their prey's movements. But I think I you probably understood that 


Casey


----------



## alpinecrick (Aug 21, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> It was recently proven also, that Florida Panther and traditional mtn lion share enough characteristics that they may as well be the same animal, and should be designated as such!



The Florida Panthers and cougars have always been known to be the same species--I'm not aware of any claims they were ever considered a different species--the panther is just a different subspecies.



Casey


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 21, 2008)

SuperDuty335 said:


> Bad news for you, buddy! My brother-in-law lives in Little River, SC 30 minutes north of North Mytrle Beach. He deer hunts a remote swamp that is only accessible by ATV at a place North and West of that about 15 minutes, being 20 minutes from a place called Bolivia, NC which was featured on Monster Quest in the big cat episode. One evening while in the stand with his fiance (her first hunting trip, mind you) they heard the cry of something unfamiliar and decided immediately to head back to the ATV. The fiance was toting a 9mm and ran ahead to the ATV while my brother-in-law walked out alone. Not far from his stand he shined his light at a low-lying limb and there it was, a real life cougar lounging on the limb. He described the color as being more of a chocolate color with a long, thick tail that had a dark tip. A few moments later the cat got down and walked off, uninterested in my brother-in-law. He says with 100% confidence it was nothing other than a cougar.
> Coincidentally, the other place examined on that same Monster Quest episode was Lexington, NC. Lexington is where my father-in-law currently lives and where my brother-in-law grew up. And it has the most Bigfoot sightings of any other city in NC...
> :monkey:


 
That's not too far from here, intresting also. I have heard of a big black cat jumping out in front of a car that a elder lady almost hit. We can't have a loaded centerfire rifle on the ground in this county during deer season so I usually pack a stout pistol when hunting. I would like to see one but not alone or unarmed.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 21, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I know this is a little off topic but I saw a ring tailed cat in Texas.
> They are supposed to be from Australia not really a large cat but I
> thought I saw a freaked out coon until I looked it up. I have also
> saw red wolves, supposedly none left but that is G&F propaganda.
> Many critters are out there and that is fact.


We found a dead red wolf in se louisiana in 1989 on our farm, called LDW&F and they said there's no way! They quickly changed tune when they came and saw the dead carcass for themselves!


----------



## Brushwacker (Aug 23, 2008)

The last couple years I talked to at least 2 differant people that say they and some others have spotted them in north central IN. A little past the time I had talked to 1 a confirmed killing of a horse by a cougar just across the IN line in MI was in the news.
About 15 years ago I was exploring southern IN living out of my truck camper for a week or 2 at the same time camping in national forest hunting squirrel and calling fox at night. Was looking for a good night light for shooting which took me first to a small town gun shop, who's owner I inquired of what the animal population of the area consisted of. He soon mentioned that people occaisonally see small bears they called honey bears which he said were small black bears. I was surprised cause I didn't think any of IN had bear these days and he said they probably swam across the river from KY. He then said they had a big black cat the locals have been seeing now and then which when I asked what kinda cat he said black panther or mountain lion. At that I figured he was BSing me, so I headed to a nearby town where they had a general store with some hunting stuff in addition to their grocery section. They had night hunting lights like I wanted and there was a table of people playing cards inbetween the hunting supplies and grocery cash register. I asked the people playing cards if there were any bear in the area and they told me the same honey bear story which led me to asking about the big black cat and before any of the card people could say any thing a lady paying for her groceries spoke out and said something like such and such just saw it last night up by their house eating their dogs food. So I assume it wasn't bs.
Both cougars and wolves have been showing up in places the DNR and others say they don't exist. Like others said they migrate especially when their competition runs them out of an area .


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 24, 2008)

Brushwacker said:


> The last couple years I talked to at least 2 differant people that say they and some others have spotted them in north central IN. A little past the time I had talked to 1 a confirmed killing of a horse by a cougar just across the IN line in MI was in the news.
> About 15 years ago I was exploring southern IN living out of my truck camper for a week or 2 at the same time camping in national forest hunting squirrel and calling fox at night. Was looking for a good night light for shooting which took me first to a small town gun shop, who's owner I inquired of what the animal population of the area consisted of. He soon mentioned that people occaisonally see small bears they called honey bears which he said were small black bears. I was surprised cause I didn't think any of IN had bear these days and he said they probably swam across the river from KY. He then said they had a big black cat the locals have been seeing now and then which when I asked what kinda cat he said black panther or mountain lion. At that I figured he was BSing me, so I headed to a nearby town where they had a general store with some hunting stuff in addition to their grocery section. They had night hunting lights like I wanted and there was a table of people playing cards inbetween the hunting supplies and grocery cash register. I asked the people playing cards if there were any bear in the area and they told me the same honey bear story which led me to asking about the big black cat and before any of the card people could say any thing a lady paying for her groceries spoke out and said something like such and such just saw it last night up by their house eating their dogs food. So I assume it wasn't bs.
> Both cougars and wolves have been showing up in places the DNR and others say they don't exist. Like others said they migrate especially when their competition runs them out of an area .


That's neat stuff!


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 30, 2008)

I am pretty sure I saw one here (NC Mountains) about 25 years ago. I saw it running through a field during the day. First I thought it was a deer because of color and length was the size of a mature white tail ( some are very small here because of so many) But the height was to short. It was hauling azz and no spring to it like I see other deer run. I wouldnt swear that it was a mountain lion but seemed closer to that .


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 30, 2008)

Just in my long time hunting pal said he saw one this turkey season!
He said he was above a waterfall in the forest looking down and
plainly saw the cat walk in to the waterfall stay for ten minutes
then leave! He said, after this cat left he climbed down to see 
what the cat was doing and found a cave that the cat had a fresh
killed doe half eaten. He then decided he did not want to be there if the cat came back and left the scene!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 31, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Just in my long time hunting pal said he saw one this turkey season!
> He said he was above a waterfall in the forest looking down and
> plainly saw the cat walk in to the waterfall stay for ten minutes
> then leave! He said, after this cat left he climbed down to see
> ...


 Hey rope, i recieved news the other day that a mtn lion was spotted near ya in Missouri in the Winona wilderness area! That sound familiar, i think that's the name? Supposed to be close to ya and would back your claims of scat, tracks and scratches! Of course i believe your claims, they say there is a breeding pop. there!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Hey rope, i recieved news the other day that a mtn lion was spotted near ya in Missouri in the Winona wilderness area! That sound familiar, i think that's the name? Supposed to be close to ya and would back your claims of scat, tracks and scratches! Of course i believe your claims, they say there is a breeding pop. there!



I am ten miles as the crow flies to Winona and that is where
he was when he spotted it! It is a huge area but not in Missouri
it is in Ar! I have seen plenty sign and many large bear but no
cat yet and have hunted it's most remote areas for 12 years.
I will most likely see one at some point!


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 1, 2008)

East of the Mississeppi but alot further North. I hunt with a friend that his Dad seen a Cougar back in 1956 on the Trans Canada just outside of Kenora Ont. He was going Deer hunting when this cat crossed the Hiway in front of him. He has Black and white photos of the track and was in contact with Ontario Fish & Wildlife back then they told him no mountain lions here as there are No Mountains? You must have seen a Lynx was their response. Now I have herd this story from his dad first hand his response was a Lynx does not have a two foot long tail and is the size of a deer with short legs!Now since then it has been proven they come into the area from time to time Gee I wonder why could it be all the deer?
Cat sighting are not a big deal for me heck they have had them in the City they get the police F&W and a police chopper looking for the thing!Good for the Cat it always's gets away. The first documented Case of a Cougar killing a man or really a white man in North America as natives did not record such things, was in Louisville Chester county near Maryland his name Phillip Tanner His grave stone has a a carving of a cougar on it May 6 1751. See we Canadians know everything about you lol yet you Know nothing of us.
Oh he was 58 when the cat ate him. Thats right on the Ky line is it not?


----------



## ironheadwillys (Sep 3, 2008)

I live in Upstate New York and this year in late May I saw a Large black Cat. I dont know what they are called but it was similar to a jaguar or Puma. (not a Lynx or Bobcat I know the difference ) It was stalking something as it was low to the ground crouched but moving foward quickly but not running It was completely fixated on whatever it was stalking because it paid us no mind as we passed it (within 35 feet) @ 40mph it hardly changed its stalk and stayed fixed on whatever it was watching it crossed right in front of us. I would guess its weight at 40-55 pounds. One thing that really stood out was its tail nearly as long as its body but not quite
maybe 40 inches but what came to mind Imediately was that it looked like a candy cane. It curled back like a candy cane or a large hook. I couldnt believe it didnt run as we passed it. it was definately focused on something.
My neighbor told me a story about when She was a kid there was a Black Cat that killed there Dog. I hope to get some pics of it with my Game Camera this Hunting season. I have to say I feel kinda privledged to have seen it. But a picture would awefully nice to have just for proof. This area also has Black Bears now where 15 years ago they werent here in my area but neighbor has pics of it tearing up his garbage.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Oct 30, 2008)

My parents live in the finger lakes area of NY and apparently a mother and 2 cubs were seen on a security camera near Trumansburg ny last month.


----------



## bama (Nov 6, 2008)

cjk said:


> The DNR will tell you they dont exist.
> 
> "Move along folks, nothing to see here"



We had a Lynx in our yard. It came around for about a week. The scream it made was quite unmistakable, but when I contacted the DNR about it, they told me I was wrong. I even saw the silhouette of it when I turned on the back lights of the house(it was much bigger than a bobcat). The DNR guy said that they NEVER come to this part of Minnesota so he must be right.

We have some pictures that are circulating from the neighboring town(Greenbush, MN) of three mountain lions eating a deer. It was captured on someones trail camera he put up. This was last month. Of course, the DNR says that there are no mountain lions in our area.


----------



## John Ellison (Nov 6, 2008)

This state (Ark.) is like a lot of others where the game dept. will deny the existence of a wild population of certain animals. I always wondered about that, especially with so many sightings and even photos or carcasses. They usually say it is an escaped pet. But I recently heard and believe that the reason is that the Fed. gov. would make the state supply funding for study if a wild pop. exists. So I dont blame them for saying it is Fluffy that escaped last month.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 6, 2008)

They had on thlocal news a while back about a large cat thought to be a panther around the Ft. Wayne/ Decatur area in Indiana.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 9, 2008)

North Louisiana recently had two confirmed sitings of cougar. Both were thought to be adolescents if I remember right. They were close enough that it was possible to be the same cat, but from the pictures the wildlife agent didn't think so.....


----------

